

Benefits of Indexes - ycombwin
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/DataMgmt/DBAdmin/MSSQLServerAdmin/benefits-of-indexes

======
lsiebert
FYI This discusses various types of indices for SQL server. Which is fine, but
not what I expected from the title.

